# Gourami's possibly killing Guppy



## jes_babs_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

Today I think my Dwarf Gourami killed my male guppy. I am not sure if it was Dwarf (that’s his name) did kill him but all I have in my tank is Dwarf, 15 Ghost Shrimp, 2 Algae Eaters, and 11 Guppies. I just went get some more today. But they are mostly about 3 months I think. What is the breeding age for Guppies? When is the male of breeding age and when is the female? (In most species the male is sexually mature before the females are) Does anyone know if Gourami’s will eat the tail of guppies and kill them? If so should I move him into a 2.5-gallon tank? I really don’t want to move him but if he is killing my guppies that I plan to breed then I guess I will need to. And does a betta give off a chemical or something that will kill my fish. Someone at Wal-Mart told me that. So I took him out of the tank and put him in a small betta tank that is probably 1 gallon. It is the kind of tank that has a separator but I am not using the separator.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

yes a dwarf gourami could very easily kill a guppy







i would either get the gourami a tank that is 5g+ or give him away


----------



## jes_babs_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

is it possible for him to live in a 5 gallon tank?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that would be a good temp. home

but you might want a 10g


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

bettas dont give off anything that could kill other fish, damn fools at walmart dont know sh*t about fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2004)

Some Dwarf Gouramis can be pretty mean. It's possible that it could be bothering your guppies.

I'm not sure what the breeding age for guppies is, but I seem to remember it being very short, like a few months of age.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

how big are the alge eaters they have been known to kill fish smaller than them


----------



## jes_babs_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

no it wasn't the algae eaters. they are kind of small but i think it was my Dwarf Gourami.

Jessica


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

The gourami being the guilty party would not surprise me at all.
My wife had a pair of 3 spot Gourami's in her guppy/neon tank.She kept losing guppies and neons.We couldn't figure it out so we removed the G's and no more problems.
HTH
Eric


----------

